# Line Count for MS Word



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-hey guys is there a short key to get a the line count in Microsoft Word.


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

File
Properties
Statistics

I don't think there is a short key to do this, but you could write a macro to do it.

hth

Ceri


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

-how do you write a macro do you need programming knowledge for that?


----------

